# Banner komprimieren



## Flame (4. September 2003)

Hallo.

Nur ne kurze Frage.
Womit kann man Banner auf ein gutes Maß komprimieren.
Es hat z.Z. 70 Kb und soll aber auf ca. 15 Kb runter.

ImageReady macht bloß 70.

Gibts da spezielle Programme dafür?


:FLAmE:


----------



## Ju02 (4. September 2003)

Hi FlaMe,

du brauchst dafür kein spezielles Programm.Probiere mal,den Banner unter 'Für Web speichern' zu speichern.Da kann man ihn schön komprimieren,etc.Ansonsten wüsste ich keine andere Lösung.
gruss thy


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. September 2003)

Moin Flame 
Es kommt immer drauf an, wie viel Einzelbilder das Banner hat.
Wenn es 100 sind, wird es kaum auf 15kb runter gehen.

Tipps: so wenig Einzelbilder und Farben  wie möglich, oder in Flash machen.


----------



## Flame (4. September 2003)

hmm, das hilft mir aber auch nicht sonderlich. 

/me hat etwa 10 Bilder.
Ordner (psd Files) als Frames importiert. Da wirds schonmal kleiner, als wenn ich gif nehmen würde.
Dann gibbets da ja die Optimieren Funktion. Aber mit 32 Farben siehts bekloppt aus. Aber da komme ich an die 24 KB.

Womit machen Profis Ihre Banner?

:FLAmE:


----------



## Ju02 (4. September 2003)

Profis machen ihre Banner mit Photoshop .Auf jeden Fall die ,die ich kenne.Ich denke mal ,Profis müssen ihre Banner auch nicht großartig komprimieren,kommt halt drauf an.Wofür musst du eigentlich komprimieren?Vielleicht könnte ich da weiterhelfen.
gruss thy


----------



## Flame (4. September 2003)

ja, wofür?  *g*

weil 54 bzw 70 kb für ein gif banner zuviel sind.
und ich gern eine perfekte dateigröße für ne sehr gute quali haben möchte.

es geht darum. alle banner, die ich mache werden so groß.
obwohl ich keine scharfen kanten, wenig farben, keine linien etc. habe.

es muß doch proggs geben, die sowas optimieren.

:FLAmE:


----------



## Mythos007 (5. September 2003)

Photoshop ist dafür schon das geeignete Programm, nur kann es eben
nicht zaubern - da die Komprimierungsalgorithmen genormt sind besteht
bei anderen Programmen also gar nicht die Möglichkeit es bei gleichen
Einstellungen kleiner zu komprimieren ... 

Und gerade bei den Weboptimierungseinstellungen liegt die Stärke von
Photoshop in Verbindung mit Image Ready … 

Dennoch wird Dir Photoshop aus einer 100 kb Datei keine 1 kb Datei
zaubern können ...

Es gibt dazu ein sehr schönes Tutorial vom Onkel lightbox das 
Du Dir mal zu Gemüte führen solltest ... .:klick mich:.


----------

